# I finally found myself a "lady bug"



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

Well, as it turns out, being really involved in insects (I've been loving/keeping them all my life, I work/volunteer at a museum in the insectarium/butterfly house, I've been breeding mantids for 3-4 years, etc.), turns out to be a pretty good way to deter girls my age.  Especially when most of the time I'm outside I'm running chasing insects with my butterfly net, while carrying a cage in the other hand, looking like a weirdo. :lol: Also, I always get uncomfortable being around kids my age (especially girls). I can be totally comfortable talking to a stranger if its a younger kid, or an adult. All my friends are either kids or adults (weird, I know).  My closest friend is actually the entomologist at the museum I work/volunteer at! (even weirder I know :lol: ) Being like this has made it very difficult to even have the courage to talk to girls my age, let alone actually having one that likes me. But all of that changed a few weeks ago. I finally found my "lady bug"  She is actually the FIRST girl I feel comfortable being around with and talking too. She also doesn't "freak out" nearly as much as other girls do when I have one of my many insects with me. Just last week she wanted to hold some dragonflies that I had caught! She is a _little _ squeamish (name one 17 year old girl who isn't lol) around insects, but I'll make sure to take care of that. I'm sure she would love to see where I work at the museum. B)


----------



## acerbity (May 19, 2008)

Way to go!

I usually tell ladies when they visit that the mantids are bred for pheromones, and they have seconds before they take their clothes off and throw themselves on me.


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2008)

Awesome ABbuggin! I know exactly what you mean, collecting insects doesn't come across to hot to the female crowd  

Good to hear you've found someone similar, now the next nerdy step is to invite her to this forum.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> Awesome ABbuggin! I know exactly what you mean, collecting insects doesn't come across to hot to the female crowd  Good to hear you've found someone similar, now the next nerdy step is to invite her to this forum.


What makes it worse for me is I have some other "nerdy" hobbies. For ex. photography (of insects of course lol), pine wood derby cars, model rocketry, and my two real R/C cars (one goes 50mph+). Not to mention, I'm home schooled so I dont always see girls my age everyday. Because of all the reasons I've listed in both posts I've had it pretty tough being appealing to the female crowd.  

Actually, a few weeks ago I was shooting some model rockets off at my church's summer party ad she seemed pretty interested in them, so I let her shoot off my biggest one. Needless to say, she loved it and was quite happy (and surprised how loud, fast and high it went)!


----------



## acerbity (May 19, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> so I let her shoot off my biggest one


We don't need _all_ the details...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

acerbity said:


> We don't need _all_ the details... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm just really excited about _*finally *_ finding somebody. Although it is my biggest rocket, it is no where near being small,  It is actually quite a sight to see it go off. B)


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2008)

acerbity said:


> We don't need _all_ the details... :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL, just what I thought  

It's fine mate, just remember, us nerds will rule the world one day.


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2008)

"Get in" I think the appeopriate frase is. Hahaha.

+I'm no geek &lt;_&lt; , I have a life, kinda LOL.


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2008)

Not a Geek? Got a life?

Yea Matt, and my mother is Vanessa Feltz


----------



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> LOL, just what I thought  It's fine mate, just remember, us nerds will rule the world one day.


lol your funny. :lol: I might like to do nerdy things (I think all of us here do), but I dont look like a nerd lol. :lol:


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2008)

You look pretty nerdy to me.  

No to be honest with you I don't think insect collecting is THAT nerdy, the true nerds are those who collect hornby trains (I mean really that's just ultimate anorakacy.. if that's even a word.)

In fact me wagwaan, lez lay this sheeyat down, there aint no TRUE nerds on dis board.


----------



## macro junkie (May 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> LOL, just what I thought  It's fine mate, just remember, us nerds will rule the world one day.


lmao.


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2008)

I had a hornby trainset LOL :lol: . When I was little obviously.

I is well gangsta blud aniwayz. Uz get me?

Your mum is Vanessa Feltz anyway Ian. Hahaha


----------



## pedro92 (May 19, 2008)

ROFL thats a great pic. Now he will be like these guys

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ndiRRjCyV_E


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2008)

LOL that was hilarious.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2008)

I was always the bug man as they called me when I was a kid. Once I hit about 15 all that was shelved as I found girls much more interesting than the bugs. Now sometimes I prefer the bugs more. Funny how some things happen.


----------



## OGIGA (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Well, I can name 2 girls who love insects right now. Haha. And uhh, they even like hissing ###### roaches when I don't.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> I was always the bug man as they called me when I was a kid. Once I hit about 15 all that was shelved as I found girls much more interesting than the bugs. Now sometimes I prefer the bugs more. Funny how some things happen.


I get called that all the time. Everybody at my church knows that I know my stuff about insects so people are always bringing me dead insects to identify and ask me all sorts of insect questions.  I can look at the fact that my insects deter most girls as a good thing. Only girls that really like me for who I am will be interested in me! :lol: I just had to wait a few years for one to find me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2008)

Yes I see it all now....Mr &amp; Mrs Bug!


----------



## ABbuggin (May 19, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yes I see it all now....Mr &amp; Mrs Bug!


lol too funny.


----------



## darkspeed (May 20, 2008)

Yes... finding girls who like bugs and other "nerdy" hobbies is gonna be a major task... good to hear you have found one... now just try not to come off as "too into" her or you might scare her off and end up searching once more.

My wife absolutely hates bugs... to the point of phobia and paranoia. Luckily she likes the mantids, as they eat the ones she is scared of. The feeder bugs is another story, and it takes a great act of love on her part to put up with the flies and crickets and whatnot. But like Rick said... you may have to break from the nerdiness for a while to establish yourself with a female, and then return to your hobbies once they are into you more.


----------

